# bundle of laughs



## marge simpson

comment dit-on 'bundle of laughs' en français? Le contexte c'est que quelqu'un n'est pas agréable, donc c'est dit avec sarcasme. Je cherche un terme idiomatique si ça existe: je n'ai rien trouvé dans le dictionnaire.


----------



## Donaldos

C'est un vrai boute-en-train ?


----------



## Micia93

Donaldos said:


> C'est un vrai boute-en-train ?


 


heu non, je ne pense pas Donaldos, la personne en question est désagréable 
en somme, c'est quelqu'un qui ne pense qu'à rire, et le fait à tout moment sans raison
je ne pense pas qu'il existe un équivalent en français, il faut faire une phrase style : "il ne fait que rire sans raison" ou quelque chose comme ça


----------



## Donaldos

L'idée était justement de décrire la personne de façon joviale pour souligner ironiquement le fait qu'elle  ne l'est pas du tout comme le demandait "marge"...


----------



## butch from waco

C'est un véritable comique / bout-en-train, c'est un marrant... dit ironiquement, on comprend bien que c'est un cass-c*****e!!!


----------



## Micia93

Donaldos said:


> L'idée était justement de décrire la personne de façon joviale pour souligner ironiquement le fait qu'elle ne l'est pas du tout comme le demandait "marge"...


 

oui, mais je ne suis pas convaincue, désolée 
lorsqu'on dit de quelqu'un qu'il est "un vrai boute-en-train", c'est dans un sens très positif, et il n'y a aucune ironie, c'est au contraire quelqu'un de très sympathique
ou alors, il faudrait que la tournure et le sens général de la phrase aillent dans ce sens là, comme par exemple : "lui ? un boute-en-train ? tu parles !"


----------



## Donaldos

Tu as l'air de vraiment bien maîtriser l'ironie! 

(ironie)


----------



## Sbonke

butch from waco said:


> c'est un marrant...


 Je vote pour celui-ci. Je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir entendu autrement qu'ironiquement...


----------



## Franglais

A friend told me once "etre blague sur blague".  Of course, it is not ironic, unless you want it to be  

En anglais, on dirait aussi "to be one joke/laugh after another".


----------



## butch from waco

Réflexion faite, je dirais que "gros comique" me paraît être la meilleure traduction... au moins avec cette adjectif on est sûr que c'est ironique... non?


----------



## Micia93

butch from waco said:


> Réflexion faite, je dirais que "gros comique" me paraît être la meilleure traduction... au moins avec cette adjectif on est sûr que c'est ironique... non?


 

ha oui, là je crois que tu as trouvé la bonne formule Butch ! 
on sent le beauf là-dedans !


----------



## Donaldos

Personnellement j'utilise plus "gros comique" pour quelqu'un qui essaie d'être drôle (sans succès...)   que quelqu'un qui est simplement désagréable ou froid.


----------



## Micia93

Donaldos said:


> Personnellement j'utilise plus "gros comique" pour quelqu'un qui essaie d'être drôle (sans succès...) que quelqu'un qui est simplement désagréable ou froid.


 

je pense qu'au départ, la personne est déagréable *parce qu*'elle se croit comique  
il ne faut peut-être pas trop diverger sur le mot "désagréable", il a été dit au départ "pas agréable" dans le sens de "pénible"


----------



## marge simpson

Merci pour tous vos suggestions. 'gros comique' me semble comme quelqu'un qui essaie de faire rire. Mais 'a bundle of laughs' veut dire quelqu'un qui a le cafard, est un peu déprimé. On peut aussi dire que la vie est un 'bundle of laughs' - tout ne va pas bien.


----------



## Micia93

marge simpson said:


> Merci pour tous vos suggestions. 'gros comique' me semble comme quelqu'un qui essaie de faire rire. Mais 'a bundle of laughs' veut dire quelqu'un qui a le cafard, est un peu déprimé. On peut aussi dire que la vie est un 'bundle of laughs' - tout ne va pas bien.


 

OUPS !!! tout le monde s'est trompé !  
on pourrait peut-être dire "un éteignoir" alors ?


----------



## marge simpson

a candle snuffer!? c'est vrai?


----------



## Micia93

marge simpson said:


> a candle snuffer!? c'est vrai?


 

yes, but it's the right opposite of a "bundle of laughs" !
I wonder if there exists such an expression in french, I mean, translating "bundle of laughs" only by toning it a different way : "c'est un éclat de rire celui-là" ! but again, you have to put it in a clear context, alluding to the fact the guy is depressed


----------



## marge simpson

Ok, merci. Je suis reconnaissante pour toutes vos idées. 
candle snuffer it is!


----------



## hunternet

--> celui-là, il rit quand il se brûle !


----------



## Mezzofanti

For interest, Google finds five times as many "barrel of laughs" as "bundle of laughs".


----------



## butch from waco

I'm confused now... I'd say "quelqu'un qui casse l'ambiance" but I'm not really sure... could you give us a few examples using that idiom in order to find the right translation?


----------



## marge simpson

If someone was being a bit miserable and not joining in with stuff, you might say ' 'you're a bundle (or barrel) of laughs'. Or if you were having a really cr*p time working all the time with no fun, you might say 'my life is such a bundle of laughs at the moment'. 
As Mezzofanti points out you can also say 'barrel of laughs'. And I suppose you could use it in a non-sarcastic way ie to mean someone is a good laugh, but I don't. I only use it to mean the opposite.


----------



## dewsy

My dictionary gives 'il n'est vraiment pas marrant' as a translation, totally uninspiring. I was thinking, what about un 'cache -ta-joie'?


----------



## Micia93

dewsy said:


> My dictionary gives 'il n'est vraiment pas marrant' as a translation, totally uninspiring. I was thinking, what about un 'cache -ta-joie'?


 

you mean "un rabat-joie"


----------



## dewsy

Well no micia, my nephew described someone the other day as 'un vrai cache-ta-joie', not something I have often heard, I'll admit, but I understood what he meant


----------



## Micia93

dewsy said:


> Well no micia, my nephew described someone the other day as 'un vrai cache-ta-joie', not something I have often heard, I'll admit, but I understood what he meant


 

it just sounds like a pun !
I will use it anyway, it's so funny !


----------



## Donaldos

marge simpson said:


> And I suppose you could use it in a non-sarcastic way ie to mean someone is a good laugh, but I don't.



Which is why some people might also say : "_X _isn't exactly a bundle of laughs" when I guess _you_ would (sarcastically) say "_X_ is a bundle of laughs".

That's three different uses for that expression:

1. Someone is a bundle of laughs.  = a fun, amusing person
2. Someone is not a bundle of laughs.
3. Someone is a bundle of laughs.  = but really isn't

Similarly, you can turn any positive French expression into a negative one :

1. C'est un boute-en-train/sacré déconneur/ ...
2. On ne peut pas dire qu'il soit un boute-en-train/grand blagueur...
3. C'est un vrai marrant/ sacré boute-en-train/... (celui-là).

If you want to keep that sarcastic tone in French, you need to choose an expression from the many that you can use to describe someone who really is a bundle of laughs, sarcasm will do the rest 

If someone seems to be constantly unhappy (especially when they have no reason to be) you could also say "il/elle respire la joie de vivre" to mean they don't, assuming the context makes it clear you're being sarcastic. 

If you don't want to take any chances, you can simply use "rabat-joie" or any other suggestions given in this thread to mean someone is no fun, without resorting to sarcasm...


----------



## marge simpson

An excellent summary Donaldos. Thank you.


----------



## Ysatis

Je dirais : "ricaner sans raison" ou même "ricaner bêtement"


----------



## franc 91

Il déprimerait un régiment celui-là or - il est capable de déprimer tout un régiment. (a suggestion)
(Matthew Corbett says 'It's a bundle of laughs, this show' on a Sooty Show video when Sooty starts crying - though I must add it's not an expression I would instinctively use - but I'm not from Yorkshire)


----------

